# Gut geschützt im Winter: Gesichtsmasken



## Onkel Manuel (30. November 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Diesmal brauche ich keine Beratung, sondern möchte mal selber philosophieren, da ich ja nun schon den vierten Winter aufm Bike verbringe und mit so einigem experimentiert habe... 

Bei Temperaturen unter 0°C ist mir persönlich der Fahrradhelm zu kalt (mit Mützen auch keine wirkliche Alternative), von daher bin ich schnell beim Ski-Helm gelandet. Der Kopf war nun warm, Schwachstelle war aber immer noch das Gesicht. Mit dem Gore Facewarmer kommt man nicht wirklich weit, da es nur eine dünne Windstopper-Schicht gibt:










Wenn es dann in Richtung -5°C und tiefer geht, dann nutzt auch das HAD-Tuch vorm Mund nimmer viel - es wird einfach arschkalt im Gesicht. Ein BUFF Polar ist zwar dicker (Fleece), aber da durch-atmen ist auf Dauer eher suboptimal (wird feucht). Und wenn man schon einen Skihelm auf hat, dann liegen ja Ski- oder Snowboard-Masken nahe (hatte ich schonmal hier angesprochen). Also bin ich gestern mal in den INTERSPORT und hab doch tatsächlich zu einem relativ günstigen Preis (12,95) was Passendes gefunden: McKinley New Dillingham














Das Mund/Nasen-Stück besteht aus Neopren, der Rest aus dickem Fleece. Macht einen guten Eindruck, das Material sollte gut vor der kalten Luft schützen. Gut ist auch, daß der untere Teil den Hals schützt - so kann man sich ein zusätzliches Halstuch sparen... 

Allerdings sind die vorhandenen Luftlöcher zu klein, als daß man den benötigten Luftdurchsatz erreichen würde. Also hab ich mal die Lochzange rausgekramt und Hand angelegt. Nicht schön, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck: 










Bin schon gespannt, ob das Teil so hinhaut. Premiere ist heute Abend auf der Fahrt zur Nachtschicht. Fotos bei Tageslicht muss ich mal machen, wenn ich die Zeit dafür habe und das Wetter passt... 


PS: McKinley ist übrigens eine Exklusivmarke von INTERSPORT.


----------



## Matschgo (2. Dezember 2012)

hab auch den Gore Wear Facewarmer... das Mistding rutscht andauernd runter während der Fahrt... kann ich nicht empfehlen.

Hab noch eine Gore Wear Windstopper Balaclava, die nehm ich lieber... mir wird zwar nicht leicht kalt aber bei -10° und darunter ist das Teil eine Wohltat im Gesicht und am Kopf mit 3mm kurzem Haarwuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tall1969 (2. Dezember 2012)

Matschgo schrieb:


> hab auch den Gore Wear Facewarmer... das Mistding rutscht andauernd runter während der Fahrt... kann ich nicht empfehlen.



Der ist wirklich sinnfrei, haelt nicht gut - um nicht zu sagen gar nicht - im Gesicht... war rausgeschmisses Geld :-(


----------



## Hale-Bopp (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich pers. halte allgemein gar nichts von diesen Dingern. Die mögen zwar im ersten Moment warm geben und das Gesicht vor Kälte schützen.
Sobald man diese Masken aber längere Zeit auf hat und Sport treibt werden die durch die ausgeatmete Luft feucht bzw. nass.
Bei -10°C wird das mit Maske schnell unangenehmer als völlig ohne zu fahren.


----------



## Matschgo (2. Dezember 2012)

deine Bedenken hatte ich anfangs auch Hale-Bopp... aber ich hab rausgefunden, dass bei solchen Temperaturen von weniger als -5° ca. die Luft generell so trocken ist, dass, bis auf kleine Eiskristalle auf der Maske/Balaclava aussen, sich kaum Feuchtigkeit vom Atmen festsetzt auf den Teilen... das ist kein echtes Problem... wenns wärmer ist, siehts anders aus... aber da braucht man ja dann auch nicht zwingend so ein Ding.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Erstes Fazit nach 24km bei -3 bis -5°C: Funktioniert! Das Gesicht bleibt schön warm (es zieht nur a weng seitlich an der Stirn, aber das liegt am Helm) und trotz der vielen Löcher stellt sich so nach etwa 10 Minuten ein Luftvorwärmungseffekt ein. Vom Luftdurchsatz paßt des soweit, wenn man nicht gerade Vollgas fährt. Und wie erwartet braucht man kein Halstuch, das Fleece schützt Hals & Nacken zuverlässig... 

Einziger Nachteil: Dadurch daß die Maske halt etwas dicker ist, ist die Drehbeweglichkeit des Kopfes eingeschränkt. Aber das liegt auch zum Teil daran, daß der Kragen meiner Jacke nicht besonders viel Spielraum bietet...


----------



## mikefize (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch son Teil von Mammut. Ist super für die wirklich kalten Tage. Man muss allerdings wirklich erstmal rausbekommen, wie man das Teil am besten anzieht, damit es weder drückt noch rutscht.


----------



## ole88 (3. Dezember 2012)

hab auch sowas ähnliches macht aber nur sinn bei temperaturen -4 grad aber dann top und hält warm


----------



## Onkel Manuel (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Also gerade bei der Fahrt zur Nachtschicht wars doch schon ein Härtetest: 0°C, gefrierender Schneeregen und garstiger Wind. Ich war knapp ne Stunde unterwegs gewesen und trotz etwas Feuchtigkeit innen (vermutlich kondensierte Atemluft) trat kein Auskühlungseffekt ein... 

Praktisch ist eben auch, daß man nicht direkt "durch" die Maske atmet, sondern vor Mund/Nase ein Hohlraum ist - so wird die eingesogene Luft halt vorgewärmt... 



 @mikefize
Also bei der McKinley habe ich eigentlich nur das Problem, daß sie vom Umfang her so 2cm länger sein könnte (wegen dem Klettverschluss). Ist halt Größe M, ich hab im Laden leider nicht genau drauf geachtet. Ansonsten ziehe ich halt die Maske so an, daß es vorne & hinten passt, dann den Skihelm und dann zupfe ich am Nasenteil noch etwas rum, so daß es nimmer aufm Nasenbein drückt. Der obere Rand der Maske wird ja dann eh von der Skibrille angedrückt, so gibt es auch kein Problem mit dem Beschlagen...


----------



## siq (4. Dezember 2012)

ich nehme zum Biken dann den http://www.odlo.com/de/#kollektion/produkt_detail.cfm?&productid=5670&categoryid=108 von meiner Skiausrüstung und kombiniere das Teil dann mit dem http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...sal-Beanie-Gr-unisize-black-Winter-12-13.html
Diese Kombi hatte ich an mit Radhelm letzten Winter bei -17°C und Tour von etwa 1.5Std.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (5. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Ich hatte doch mal die Muse gehabt und ein paar Bilder gemacht... 

Helm: Uvex X-Ride Motion L/XL
Brille: Uvex Comanche TakeOff OTG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe heute mal eine neue Kombo getestet: 


















Eine leichtere Alltags-Kombo: Der TSG Skate Evolution lag jetzt ein paar Jahre in der Ecke rum. Ist halt ein Skater-Helm, aber eben leichter als der Uvex Skihelm. Und die Balaclava (McKinley New Corso) schränkt das Drehvermögen des Kopfes kaum ein. Kurz gesagt: Für den Alltag ist diese Kombo wesentlich angenehmer zu tragen... 

Allerdings muss ich noch ein paar Löcher in die Balaclava schneiden, damit ich mehr Luft bekomme. Ohne isses auf Dauer nix... 
Und diese Woche kommt noch der Härtetest für die Klamotten: Es soll frühs bis -10°C runter gehen...


----------



## Diekholzener (10. Dezember 2012)

Meine ist von Vaude.

VAUDE Mütze Alpine, black, One Size - 19,99 


----------



## Onkel Manuel (11. Dezember 2012)

Der Blick macht mich irre!   


Sodele, ich hab heute nochmal getestet: 










Insgesamt war ich laut Tacho 80 Minuten unterwegs, rein von der Zeit her aber sicherlich nochmal plus 30 Minuten für die Fotostopps. Die Kombo hält zumindest bei 0 bis -1°C schön warm, allerdings muss ich noch bei den Luftlöchern nachbessern, die bringen auf Dauer nicht den gewünschten Durchsatz. 

Top ist allerdings die Bewegungsfreiheit! Die Balaclava schränkt die Drehbewegung des Kopfes kaum ein, gerade im Stadtverkehr ist das echt super...


----------



## Trucki (11. Dezember 2012)

Helm Uvex FP1 CC mit Vaude Überzug
Vaude Bike Windproof Cap III 
Polar Buff Reversible
Brille Aldi
Gesicht mit Melkfett eincremen,getestet bis -20° und 60min.
*
*


----------



## guckmalhierher (12. Dezember 2012)

Trucki schrieb:


> *
> *



Oh mein Gott .... Sorry


----------



## Trucki (12. Dezember 2012)

@guckmalhierher

Ich weiß,hätte meinen gelben Helmüberzug nehmen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guckmalhierher (12. Dezember 2012)

Trucki schrieb:


> @_guckmalhierher_
> 
> Ich weiß,hätte meinen gelben Helmüberzug nehmen sollen



Super, macht mal ein Foto davon


----------



## darkJST (12. Dezember 2012)

Man könnte sich auch einfach mit einer fettbasierten Creme eincremen, Ski fahren bei -18 °C funktioniert mit Penaten Creme bestens. Gut, man sieht ein wenig nach Kalkwand aus, stört in diesem Zusammenhang aber nur wenig


----------



## Diekholzener (12. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute die Vaude Alpine getestet.

Bei meiner kleinen 20 km Hausrunde kam die Maske das erste Mal richtig zum Einsatz.

Die Maske hat einen guten Sitz. Sitz serh gut und der Helm ( Fahrradhelm ) hat keine Probleme gemacht. Auch mit den Kopfhörern hatte ich keine Probleme. Hatte erst die Befürchtung, das es nach kurzer Zeit weh tun könnte.

Mit dem atmen durech die Luftlöcher ging ganz gut. Wobei ich werde wohl noch ein paar zusätzlich rein machen. Mit Nase kann problemlos atmen. 

Ein großes Problem macht meine Fahrradbrille. Bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit beschlägt die Brille sofort. liegt auch daran, dass beim atmen auch ein großer Teil oben rauskommt und deswegen die Brille beschlägt. Bei mittlerer bis hohe Geschwindigkeit ist das kein Problem. 

Von daher muss ich doch noch auf Skibrille umsteigen.

Auf die Feuchtigkeit wird sehr gut von der Maske aufgenommen. Mit einen kleinen Manko bin ich aber zufrieden mit der Maske. Mal schauen ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Dezember 2012)

Brrrrrr, mir wär das im Gesicht zu kalt...  

So, und heute war doch ein richtiger Härtetest: Gestartet heute früh bei -8°C, auf Arbeit sagt die Wetterstation Bamberg dann doch -14°C... 
Fazit: Die McKinley New Corso ist trotz des vergleichsweise dünnen Stoffes gut nutzbar, ich hab am Kopf oder im Gesicht nicht gefrohren. Gestern hab ich vorne noch größere Luftlöcher reingeschnitten, jetzt passts! Ich bekomme genug Durchsatz und die Luft wird immer noch vorgewärmt - es tut sich atmen wie ohne Maske bei etwa 5°C oder so in dem Bereich --> die Lunge friert jedenfalls nicht ein...


----------



## guckmalhierher (13. Dezember 2012)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Ein großes Problem macht meine Fahrradbrille. Bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit beschlägt die Brille sofort. liegt auch daran, dass beim atmen auch ein großer Teil oben rauskommt und deswegen die Brille beschlägt. Bei mittlerer bis hohe Geschwindigkeit ist das kein Problem.



Das Problem hatte ich schon immer gehabt, weshalb ich die Maske ungern verwende. Als Brrillenträger ist es auch schwierig, eine Ski-Brille zu benutzen, weil es ganz schön drückt.


----------



## Highme (13. Dezember 2012)

Habe mir diese gekauft

> [ame="http://www.amazon.de/CHAOS-Gesichtsmaske-Mistral-Protector-12G31669/dp/B003UATJ5Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355403986&sr=8-1"]CHAOS Herren Gesichtsmaske Mistral Neck/Face Protector: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

und bin super zufrieden damit.


----------



## Diekholzener (13. Dezember 2012)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


>



Was für eine Brille ist das ???


----------



## Fuzzyhead (13. Dezember 2012)

@_Diekholzener_: 
Uvex Comanche uvision take off ~95 Euro

Magnetische Scheibe gegen starke Einstrahlung, für Brillenträger geeignet,

fahr ich, als Blindschleiche, wenn auf es dem Weg zur Uni stark bläst.


----------



## Diekholzener (13. Dezember 2012)

Fuzzyhead schrieb:


> @_Diekholzener_:
> Uvex Comanche uvision take off ~95 Euro
> 
> Magnetische Scheibe gegen starke Einstrahlung, für Brillenträger geeignet,
> ...



Alles klar. Vielen Dank


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Dezember 2012)

Jupp, die Magnetscheibe ist echt super! 


So, die Balaclava eignet sich auch zum im Schnee rumlatschen:  










Das Blaue ist eine Fleece-Thermo-Mütze von Engelbert-Strauss und die Kombo reicht so durchaus bis -5°C. In den 1,5h Schneeschuhlaufen hab ich jedenfalls nicht am Kopf gefrohren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Russell (14. Dezember 2012)

an die winterradler, hab da was neues zum verkauf. siehe sig


----------



## Kor74 (8. Dezember 2013)

Weiss einer ob die was taugen.
Drückt stark auf die Nase
CHAOS Funktionsmaske Mistral Multitasker Pro 
Habt ihr noch andere Empfehlungen


----------



## ---- (8. Dezember 2013)

günstige alternative: vollbart


----------



## Blackriver2006 (8. Dezember 2013)

---- schrieb:


> günstige alternative: vollbart



Dazu fällt mir gerade etwas ein. Hat style oder?


----------



## 3idoronyh (8. Dezember 2013)

Blackriver2006 schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir gerade etwas ein. Hat style oder?


----------



## 3idoronyh (8. Dezember 2013)

Nach dicker (billiger) Skijacke, und 
Skihose 
nd Ski-Rucksack 
kommt nun Skimaske , was man im Winter unbedingt braucht....

Pudelwarm angezogen....ich weiss ja nicht, wie so gefahren wird, ich bin ja xc Ballerer, aber unter 30 Km brauche ich gar kein Getränk, und unter 50 km gar nie Rucksack, ich selber fahre sogar nie nicht mit Rucksack...
Alles gewicht, schwer, einengend...!

Und diese Maske: die wird nass, dann reibt sie an der Haut, und das Nasse kühlt mal RICHTIG aus!
Ich fahre ja IMMER, 18.000 Km /Jahr, und ich habe im Jahr vielleicht 2-4x die Situation, dass es wirklich krass kalt ist, und da kann man den Schal/Schlauchschal (kurz) hochnehmen, das langt!

Denn man atmet ja heftig, wenn man sportlich radelt(?) und das ist dann unbraucbar.
Mit kompletter Skiausrüstung, Jacke, Hose, Maske, Rucksack wird hier geradelt....


----------



## RetroRider (8. Dezember 2013)

Skimaske hab ich mal ausprobiert (80km-Tour bei -12°C ). Funktioniert nicht, die normale Radbrille beschlägt dann viel zu stark. So einen Kasten mit Doppelverglasung hab ich mir auch mal vor die Augen geschnallt. Auch nicht überzeugend, die seitliche Sicht wird eingeschränkt. Ich bin froh, daß ich sowas nicht brauche.


----------



## 3idoronyh (8. Dezember 2013)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an einen Paralellthread, dort wird auch "sinnvolles" besprochen, zum Radfahren, ist Skizeug, insofern "passend"


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> Nach dicker (billiger) Skijacke, und
> Skihose
> nd Ski-Rucksack
> kommt nun Skimaske , was man im Winter unbedingt braucht....


 
alles was dir nicht in den kram passt ist automatisch ski....?

was soll ne Sturmhaube oder auch Balaclava genannt mit ski zu tun haben?

für Motorradfahrer ist es ne grundausrüstung, ich für meinen teil zieh es auch ab gut -20° an, gibt nix angenehmeres."wenn man ne gute hat"

und wenns leute gibt die übermässig verfroren sind nimmt man es halt  früher her als bei extremkälte.
 ich seh tagtäglich leute am rad selbst bei 0° mit Sturmhauben rumfahren....ist völlig normal. 



3idoronyh schrieb:


> Und diese Maske: die wird nass, dann reibt sie an der Haut, und das Nasse kühlt mal RICHTIG aus!


 
ebenfalls unsin, ist ja im grunde nur ne mütze mit gesichtsschutz, da reibt genausowenig wie bei ner mütze und wird auch null nass.

 man sollte halt im stande sein ordentliche von schlechten Produkten zu untersxheiden und sie auch richtig anzuwenden.

was manch einer hier nicht gerade drauf hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (8. Dezember 2013)

Nu jut, aber was hat das denn mit Radfahren zu tun??





Wenn nicht ski, so doch absurd ungeeignet, und....sonst fällt mir als Verwendung nur ein: Posing, wichtigmachen, Angst verbreiten, wenn man Ommas damit auffem Waldspaziegang trifft, und ....eben Ski.

nenn Du mir doch mal, wofür diese Jacke technisch gut und sinnvoll ist! ;-))

Und Edit: ah, ja, eine Maske, in die man, sagen wir, 80 Km und 4 Stunden heftig rein/durchatmet, die wird nicht nass, ja? Soso....


----------



## RetroRider (8. Dezember 2013)

Die Hose ist schon mal eindeutig eine Dirtbike-Hose.


----------



## 3idoronyh (8. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die Hose ist schon mal eindeutig eine Dirtbike-Hose.


 



Ich warte immernoch auf Antwort, wie eine Maske, die dauernd durchatmet wird, also, stundenlang intensiv, und das in kalter Aussenluf(sonst würde man ja nun wirklisch keine Maske brauchen....), wie die also trocken bleibt, bzw nicht nass wird...da kam nix...


----------



## IndianaWalross (9. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die Hose ist schon mal eindeutig eine Dirtbike-Hose.



Die von Onkel Manuel auf dem Bild? Ne, das ist ne Engelbert-Strauss Hose ^^. Kann man aber wunderbar für alles missbrauchen die Teile. Gehen einfach nicht kaputt die Hosen, zumindest das Modell "motion" hat bei mir alles mitgemacht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. Dezember 2013)

ich mag das Modell active lieber als Motion aber ist natürlich immer geschmackssache.


----------



## 3idoronyh (9. Dezember 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Die von Onkel Manuel auf dem Bild? Ne, das ist ne Engelbert-Strauss Hose ^^. Kann man aber wunderbar für alles missbrauchen die Teile. Gehen einfach nicht kaputt die Hosen, zumindest das Modell "motion" hat bei mir alles mitgemacht.


 

Nee, RetroRider meinte es ironisch!

Er meinte die Jeans, die der typ mit der lachhafte Fliege Puk Ganzgesichtsmaske an hat....









Ich warte immernoch auf Antwort, wie eine Maske, die dauernd durchatmet wird, also, stundenlang intensiv, und das in kalter Aussenluft (sonst würde man ja nun wirklich keine Maske brauchen....), wie die also trocken bleibt, bzw nicht nass wird...da kam nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (10. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht das mit der Kombination Fullfacehelm/Skibrille aus, das müßte doch eigentlich auch ganz gut gegen Zugluft schützen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (10. Dezember 2013)

homerjay schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit der Kombination Fullfacehelm/Skibrille aus, das müßte doch eigentlich auch ganz gut gegen Zugluft schützen.



Das mach ich so is aber nochmal ein ticken härter bzw. Wärmer AS mit Sturmhaube und ski Brille

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## EmHaTe (10. Dezember 2013)

Habe mir diese Skibrille für schmale 20 Taler aus Amazonien schicken lassen und bin Top zufrieden !

Lässt sich problemlos mit normalem Radhelm und optischer Brille tragen.

Beschlägt nicht, die optische Brille beschlägt mäßig, ist aber nach wenigen Metern Fahrt wieder frei, ausserdem schützt der Ramen der Brille vor Beschlag der opt. Brille durch "Sturmhaubenatmung".

Schützt Gesicht/Augen gut vor kaltem Wind und Regen/Schnee

Aussehen ist ok (mache evtl. noch ein Foto), ausserdem geht bei mir Funktion vor Optik.

Die gelben Gläser erzeugen eine irgendwie angenehme und "verstärkte" Sicht, auch im Halbdunklen.

Postings wie "..ich fahre bis -15° in Badehose" gehen am Thema vorbei und interessieren Wayne ?

Edit:Inkl. Softshell-Sturmhaube (gibts gut und günstig von Vaude) guter Schutz.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Dezember 2013)

EmHaTe schrieb:


> Schützt Gesicht/Augen gut vor kaltem Wind und Regen/Schnee


 
Skibrillen find ich am rad eher Overkill da sie zwar die augen bishen besser schützen als ne normalbrille aber das gesicht trotzdem abfriert wenns kalt ist"das teil liegt nun mal nur über den augen, und wer ist schon an den augen grossartig kälteemfindlich?

bei mir sinds zumindest nase, ohren und unterer gesichtsberreich was auf kälte spürbar reagiert.

die augen dagegen garnicht da ist eigentlich der lästigen wind eher das prob.
 ne Sturmhaube deckt dacher alles auf einmal ab im bezug auf kälte und wenn mans noch mit ner grosszügigen normalen sportbrille kombiniert"windschutz" ist man kälteunempfindlich bis weit unter -20°.

leute die Sturmhauben ned so mögen greifen dann halt meist zu ner soliden mütze und nem buff und habe damit ne variable sturmmaske.


----------



## EmHaTe (10. Dezember 2013)

Sport/Radbrille scheidet bei mir als Brillenträger insoweit aus, da ich zu geizig bin, mir eine optische Radbrille machen zu lassen, die auch weniger Vorteile als die Skibrille hätte.

Der Schutz der Augen bezieht sich auf Regen/Schnee der in die Augen geraten kann und sich auf der kleinen Fläche meiner optischen Brille störender Auswirkt (Blendung/Reflektionen) und schlechter entfernen lässt, als bei dem großen Sichtfeld der Skibrille. 

Der Wind/Kälteschutz ist eher angenehmer Nebeneffekt

Kontaktlinsen finde ich unangenehm.


----------



## lorenz4510 (10. Dezember 2013)

ups hab das Brillenträger übersehen.

für Schnee+regen+ windschutz find ich kapuzen am universellsten, schützt gegen alles auf einmal.


----------



## OliRay (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir eine Maske von Air Hole gekauft. Somit hat man das Problem mit der Nässe vom ausatmen nicht und da gibt's wenigstens auch coole Designs und net bloß schwarz


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> Skibrillen find ich am rad eher Overkill da sie zwar die augen bishen besser schützen als ne normalbrille aber das gesicht trotzdem abfriert wenns kalt ist"das teil liegt nun mal nur über den augen, und wer ist schon an den augen grossartig kälteemfindlich?
> 
> bei mir sinds zumindest nase, ohren und unterer gesichtsberreich was auf kälte spürbar reagiert.
> 
> ...




So so..
Bist Du schon EINMAL bei "weit unter -20 Grad Rad gefahren?
Etwa bei, sagen wir , minus 27 Grad; mehrere Km?




Zudem sind es natürlich die Augen, welche empfindlich sind....ich drücke gerne mal einen Finger in meine Wangenhaut....ins Auge eher ungerne....
Oder Wasser/Salz, usw: Auf die Wangenhaut gern, ins Auge...eher nicht.


Wind ebenso, macht auf der Haut Nullkommanix, das auge dagegen wird gereizt, ist ja logisch...


Vieles ist zudem individuell, und kann/soll nicht verallgemeinert werden...der eine fährt mit einer Gesichtsmaske unbedingt, dann aber auch bei "weit unter Minus 20 Grad"..., der andere so wie ich, mit ner Brille und OHNE Maske (die ja nach wenigen Minuten feucht wird...., so wie ich, der ich heute wieder 80 Km bei 1 Grad fuhr, und das Gesicht hat null Probleme.


----------



## 3idoronyh (14. Dezember 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Ich hab mir eine Maske von Air Hole gekauft. Somit hat man das Problem mit der Nässe vom ausatmen nicht und da gibt's wenigstens auch coole Designs und net bloß schwarz





Beispiele für "cooles design"...

















Soll sehr cool sein, natürlich wird die Maske dennoch nach kürzester Zeit patschnass.....
Bei dem Loch denke ich an andere Sachen....


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Dezember 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Somit hat man das Problem mit der Nässe vom ausatmen nicht und da gibt's wenigstens auch coole Designs und net bloß schwarz


 
nässe vom ausatmen Problem? das ist was genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliRay (15. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> nässe vom ausatmen Problem? das ist was genau? :-(



Na, das wurde doch hier beschrieben, daß die Gesichtsmasken naß werden vom Ausatmen. Ich hab nur geschrieben da gibt's was von Air Hole, tschuldigung.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Dezember 2013)

aso, 
die meisten Masken haben ja ne Perforation drin, also viele löcher beim mund reingestantzt, da sollte ja nix nass werden.
 das mit dem einem einzigen loch war mir ned klar.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (15. Dezember 2013)

Also meine McKinley besteht aus etwas dickerem Fleece und original ist die nicht wirklich für sportliche Aktivitäten geeignet - durch das Material bekommt man einfach nicht genug Luft. Deswegen hab ich da Löcher reingeschnitten... 

Von der Wärmeisolierung her ist die Maske top, im Gesicht hab ich selbst unter -15°C noch nicht gefrohren, eher war die restliche Bekleidung der Schwachpunkt. Das hab ich mal bei den 8km Heimweg mit dem Fahrrad bei -21°C gemerkt. Ansonsten ist bei Fleece eher das Problem, daß sich das Material mit der Zeit mit Schweiß vollsaugt. Der Bereich vorm Mund wird zwar auch feucht, aber ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme deswegen. Wegen dem Vollsaugen würde ich draußen aber nicht länger als zwei Stunden unterwegs sein...



Vorher:







Nachher:


----------



## cluso (15. Dezember 2013)

Bei meiner Jacke (Mavic Inferno) ist eine Sturmhaube dabei, die reicht bis -4-5 Grad aus. 

Ansonsten kann ich die Unterhelmmütze von Mammut empfehlen.
Windstoppermaterial und vermutlich das günstigste Teil im Mammut Sortiment.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Dezember 2013)

naja  sturmhaue zieh ich erst bei -10° und deutlich weniger an.

ne gute jacke hat in erster Linie ne Kapuze die man nachezu bei jeder Temperatur sinvoll verwenden kann und die managet bei mir alles über -10°.

ne reingeklebte Sturmhaube in ner jacke.....?
 auf merkwürdige Ideen kommen die.


----------



## cluso (16. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> naja  sturmhaue zieh ich erst bei -10Â° und deutlich weniger an.
> 
> ne gute jacke hat in erster Linie ne Kapuze die man nachezu bei jeder Temperatur sinvoll verwenden kann und die managet bei mir alles Ã¼ber -10Â°.
> 
> ...



Na ja reingeklebt ist Ã¼bertrieben... ist zum einknÃ¶pfen und relativ dÃ¼nnes material.

Mich hat's ehrlich gesagt eher Ã¼berrascht bei welchen Temperaturen der TE schon mit Gesichtsmaske fÃ¤hrt. Unter 10 minus geh ich mittlerweile lieber laufen... die ganz harten bikezeiten sind wohl um... ð


----------



## EmHaTe (19. Dezember 2013)

So, hier ein Foto davon, wie eine Skibrille zum normalen Radhelm funktioniert..
Ich finde der "Blöd-Aussehe-Faktor" hält sich in Grenzen.

So Radel ich problemlos Moins um 6 zur Arbeit und Abends wieder heim.

Probleme als Brillenträger waren immer der *effektive* Schutz der Augen vor kaltem Fahrtwind, sowie Schnee und Regen, diese werden durch diese Kombi preiswert und einigermaßen stylisch gelöst.

Wie weiter oben schon gepostet; Optische Sportbrille zu wenig effektiv und zu teuer, Kontaktlinsen unangenehm.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2013)

Und trotz Sturmhaube vor der Nase beschlägt deine optische Brille nicht? 

Bestelle mir dat Dingen jetzt auch mal, muss schauen ob das über meine Pumasportbrille passt (die Fassung steht seitlich so weit raus...)


----------



## EmHaTe (19. Dezember 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und trotz Sturmhaube vor der Nase beschlägt deine optische Brille nicht?



Die Sturmhaube wird an der Nase von der Skibrille, sozusagen, abgedichtet.
Die Skibrille selber beschlägt gar nicht, die optische Brille höchstens mäßig wegen der Belüftung der Skibrille durch Fahrtwind.
Auf den 15 Km zur Arbeit klappt das problemlos, 50 Km Touren habe ich jetzt noch nicht probiert, wobei die Kombi dafür auch nicht gedacht ist.. wenn es Regnet und Schneit fahre ich auch keine 50 Km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Dezember 2013)

Danke dir!
Ich werkel hier ja eher bei kräftigem Wind und Kälte rum. Schnee ist in Schleswig-Holstein zwar auch mal, aber dann bin ich mit meinen 35er Schlappen eh nicht mehr auf der Straße (gerade neulich bei Schneematsch beim Starten fast abgeschmiert )
Und dafür sollte das ja dann ideal sein, bin nämlich leider auch auf meine Sehhilfe angewiesen, und Kontaktlinsen geht mal garnicht. Werde das dann wohl so ab 0°C antesten, ab da frieren mir immer die Pupillen weg . Zusammen mit Buff Hood, Mützchen und Helm sollte das dann bis -15°C garkein Problem mehr darstellen. *hoff*
Bestellt isse, fehlt nur noch der Winter. 
Leider pieselt es bei flockigen knapp 10°C (plus!) in einer Tour zur Zeit. Macht gar keinen Spaß raus zu gehen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (20. Dezember 2013)

In Schleswig Holstein? Schnee? Ich sehe da plus 8 grad...


----------



## potsdamradler (20. Dezember 2013)

Allet Weicheier 
Diese Hannibal Maskerade .. geht ja garnicht. Der Winter bietet sich ja quasi an zum Eisbaden. Vorher gut erwärmen und erstmal Füsseln  
Nicht vergessen: Was uns nicht hart macht tötet uns


----------



## sander11 (20. Dezember 2013)

Thanks for sharing the information. I found the information very helpful.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Dezember 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Allet Weicheier
> Diese Hannibal Maskerade .. geht ja garnicht. Der Winter bietet sich ja quasi an zum Eisbaden. Vorher gut erwärmen und erstmal Füsseln
> Nicht vergessen: Was uns nicht hart macht tötet uns




Du ich kann fast mit nichts an rausgehen - aber meine Pupillen eben nicht, und nur das interessiert mich dabei. Sturmhaube werde ich jetzt auch nicht anziehen, lediglich ein Buff über das Kinn dann oder ggf. Nase.


----------



## 3idoronyh (20. Dezember 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Allet Weicheier
> Diese Hannibal Maskerade .. geht ja garnicht. Der Winter bietet sich ja quasi an zum Eisbaden. Vorher gut erwärmen und erstmal Füsseln
> Nicht vergessen: Was uns nicht hart macht tötet uns



Genau!
diese ganzen Masken, getragen bei ab PLUS 5 Grad, und die Skibrillen und Kapuzen(!) (wie soll das egehen, mit helm...), usw erinnern mich immer an:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmHaTe (20. Dezember 2013)

Ahwa.. eher:


 

oder..


----------



## Snap4x (20. Dezember 2013)

Musste gerade spontan an das denken ^^


----------



## potsdamradler (20. Dezember 2013)

> lediglich ein Buff über das Kinn dann oder ggf. Nase.


Hab zwei solcher Buffs: Fleece ca 30x 15 cm, kann man sich auch aus einem alten Jackenärmel schneidern.. Mit Motohaube und Neoprenmaske hab ich weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Aber die Hanibal Maske war gut zum Leute erschrecken


----------



## hannselott (20. Dezember 2013)

Nimm doch so ne Beardski Maske sieht lustig aus xD -


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Dezember 2013)

Tut nur eines Niemals nie überhaupt gar nicht. Geht nicht mit Sturmhaube/Fullface Helm und Goggle Brille in eine Tankstelle. Gestern hatte ich vergessen die Sturmhaube abzuziehen und bin in eine Esso Tankstelle.......... Sie wollten die Polizei rufen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (20. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Tut nur eines Niemals nie überhaupt gar nicht. Geht nicht mit Sturmhaube/Fullface Helm und Goggle Brille in eine Tankstelle. Gestern hatte ich vergessen die Sturmhaube abzuziehen und bin in eine Esso Tankstelle.......... Sie wollten die Polizei rufen.




ich sehe schon die Situation:
"Hände hoch!!!
Was tun Sie da?"
" ich? ich bin doch Bikerrr, und trage eine Maske gegen die Kälte...

"WAAASS?? Bei Plus 7 Grad? Das erzähl mal schön dem Richter, Bürschen!"



Lol!


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Dezember 2013)

3idoronyh schrieb:


> ich sehe schon die Situation:
> "Hände hoch!!!
> Was tun Sie da?"
> " ich? ich bin doch Bikerrr, und trage eine Maske gegen die Kälte...
> ...



War auf jeden Fall eine lustige Situation zumindest für mich ob die das lustig fanden sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber da waren schon minus gerade bin aber im Gesicht leider eine frier hippe 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Dezember 2013)

Sorry doppelpost


----------



## voon (10. Februar 2017)

Da hab ich auch noch nichts bequemes gefunden ... Dank einer etwas prominenteren Nase druecken die meisten Gesichtsmasken unangenehm auf den Zinken. Atmen mus sich bei Sport eher durch den Mund wegen Nasenverengung ... also muss die Maske auch mit der Atemfeuchte gut klarkommen etc. Laestige Sucherei.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

